# Dell XPS | M1530 Laptop Black Screen issue



## Tino81 (May 1, 2012)

Hello,

I wonder if anyone could help me here. I face a weird problem with my Dell XPS M1530 laptop (> 3 years) since the last 2 months. 

The laptop works absolutely fine when working but the problem comes when i switch it off (Shutdown/Sleep mode) and try to start it up later. It just goes blank. Although I see the laptop starting in normal mode, I just don't see anything on my screen (not even the Dell logo or bios). I would then have to unplug the power adapter, remove the battery, then press and hold the power button for a few seconds, reinstall the battery, reconnect the power adapter, and start it.

And it does work fine again. It happens once in 2-3 days & have been doing this for 2 months now. Am really fed-up and would like to know the reason behind this to fix it. Can someone please explain me the issue and how I can get it resolved?
Many thanks in advance. Cheers!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try using an external monitor when the problem occurs.


----------



## Tino81 (May 1, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Try using an external monitor when the problem occurs.


Thank you for your reply. There's a slight update to the previously mentioned issue. 
The laptop starts normally most of the times but at times goes blank during start-up. During this time, I just noticed that although I can hear the graphics card fan moving, nothing else starts up. Even the DVD-RW drive detection doesn't happen. It just goes blank as if its been idle for hours. No outputs from Ext Monitor or HDMI ports at all.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you certain you have a dedicated GPU?
The info I find for that model uses a (GeForce 8600M GT) Graphics chip.
I would assume the fan you hear is the CPU?
Try removing the battery, clear the CMOS and try booting using AC Power.


----------



## Tino81 (May 1, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Are you certain you have a dedicated GPU?
> The info I find for that model uses a (GeForce 8600M GT) Graphics chip.
> I would assume the fan you hear is the CPU?
> Try removing the battery, clear the CMOS and try booting using AC Power.


Yes, am very certain its a GeForce 8600M GT external card since it was replaced about 2 years ago. Well the solution you provided works and thats what i have been doing for about 2 months now. What do you think might be a possible issue? How can i get it resolved? 
Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If it will always boot on AC Power only (battery removed), possibly a failing battery?


----------

